# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurimi i Router-ave

## i fundit

nje pyetje kisha.
nese me ndihmon kush ne konfigurimin e nje firewall-i ne ruter.
komandat qe do ekzekutohen do me ndihmonit,sipas prot rip ose igrp.
faleminderit

----------


## qoska

A mund te jeni pak me specifik ne ato qe kerkoni.

Me menyren e deritanishme i bie qe seicili nga ne qe pergjigjet te shkruaje nje pershkrim te gjithe asaj qe kerkon!

Per me teper sqaroni gjerat si:
Dua te konfiguroj nje firewall router?! (do te thote routerin apo firewall?!)
Komandat qe ekzekutohen per rip ose igrp?! (specifikio RIPv1 apo jo? cfare pasije ose sistemi do perdoresh?! etj...)

Faleminderit juve!

----------


## Alket123

> nje pyetje kisha.
> nese me ndihmon kush ne konfigurimin e nje firewall-i ne ruter.
> komandat qe do ekzekutohen do me ndihmonit,sipas prot rip ose igrp.
> faleminderit


rip dhe igrp nuk kane te bejne hic fare me firewall.



```
config t  #### ne configuration mode
router rip
version 2
redistribute ospf
redistribute static
redistribute connected
network 10.10.30.0 255.255.255.0

ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.10.30.254
ip route 10.11.39.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.240.2
```

note: rip v.1 eshte me pak i perdorshem, rip v.2 te jep mundesine te manovosh dhe me classless ip's me duket.



tek pyetja jote, po te jap shembuj nga routers ne kompanine time baske mer shpjegimrt

note: stealth mode eshte ne routers e rinj qe evitojne port scanners.
note: tcp timeout 11min e pergjithshme
note: tcp timeout per telnet eshte 8min
note: my1 eshte nat-ed qe vjen si ip 192.168.240.2 tek ftp server me ip 10.32.40.2
note: telnet te router eshte vetem lejuar nga ip 10.32.40.250
note: pop3 eshte i bllokuar nga te gjitha ip't
note: ip's 224.0.0.0 jane te bllokuara

==>>note: disa nga switches te reja tani inkorporojne PoE=power of ethernet,
te cilat te lejojne pak firewall, konfigurime me ane te paketes, voip packet precedence/switching etj.




```
sh conf

ip firewall
ip firewall stealth
ip policy-timeout tcp telnet 480
ip policy-timeout tcp all-ports 660

ip access-list extended self
remark trafficme
permit ip any any

ip access-list extended my1
remark forward1
permit tcp any host 192.168.240.2 eq ftp

ip policy-class Public
nat destination list my1 address 10.32.40.2

access-list 50 permit 10.32.40.250
access-list 50 deny  any

access-list 101 deny ip 224.0.0.0 7.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny tcp any any eq pop3

qos map voice1 10
remark reserves hipriority 1650kb for voice packets
match precedence 5
priority 1650
set dscp 46
```

----------


## i fundit

ok alket123
ju faleminderit per pergjigjen.
nese dini ndonje web sit ose dic tjeter ne kete fushe specifik,po pate mundesi me informoni.
faleminderit dhe nje here

----------


## i fundit

me sakte behet fjale per  firewall cisco.
po keshtu dhe nje ruter cisco 1700 se isha jo i qarte ne pyetjen e pare,ripv1 :xhemla:

----------


## Alket123

> ok alket123
> ju faleminderit per pergjigjen.
> nese dini ndonje web sit ose dic tjeter ne kete fushe specifik,po pate mundesi me informoni.
> faleminderit dhe nje here


ka libra dynjane, pyet tek seksioni i piraterise ne kete forum te gjejne adminet e forumit 1000 libra cisco falas




> me sakte behet fjale per firewall cisco.
> po keshtu dhe nje ruter cisco 1700 se isha jo i qarte ne pyetjen e pare,ripv1


cisco pix?

pergjigja ishte qe rip ska te beje me firewall por ka te beje me routing.

routers kane nje sasi minimale mbrojtje megjithese routers e rinj kane perparuar.

v1 este static routing me routing tables
v2 eshte static + dynamic=advertised nga routers te tjere + classless routing

nje situate e zakonshme, qe fare mire eshte e jotja, v.1 eshte me se normal. v.1 eshte default ne 1700, 1700 eshte pak i vjeter?


routeri i nje klienti te kompanise time.



```
Router#sh version
Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) C1700 Software (C1700-Y-M), Version 12.1(3), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-2000 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Wed 05-Jul-00 17:07 by cmong
Image text-base: 0x80008088, data-base: 0x805CDB90

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.0(3)T, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router uptime is 89 weeks, 2 days, 6 hours, 0 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c1700-y-mz.121-3"

cisco 1720 (MPC860) processor (revision 0x601) with 24576K/8192K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID JAD05170D8D (927792018), with hardware revision 0000
M860 processor: part number 0, mask 32
Bridging software.
X.25 software, Version 3.0.0.
1 FastEthernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)
1 Serial network interface(s)
WIC T1-DSU
32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
8192K bytes of processor board System flash (Read/Write)

Configuration register is 0x2102
```

----------


## i fundit

ok alket123
ka degjaur se jane disa lexione dhe video, te konfigurimit dhe instalimit te operatoreve te # nuk e di nese keni ndonje ide se ku ndodhen?
me respekte i fundit

----------


## i fundit

neri1#sh version
Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) 2500 Software (C2500-JS-L), Version 12.0(8), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-1999 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Mon 29-Nov-99 14:52 by kpma
Image text-base: 0x03051C3C, data-base: 0x00001000

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 11.0(10c)XB1, PLATFORM SPECIFIC RELEASE SOFTWARE
(fc1)
BOOTFLASH: 3000 Bootstrap Software (IGS-BOOT-R), Version 11.0(10c)XB1, PLATFORM
SPECIFIC RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

neri1  uptime is 2 hours, 26 minutes
System restarted by reload
System image file is "flash:/c2500-js-l_120-8.bin "

cisco 2500 (68030) processor (revision M) with 6144K/2048K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID 17048803, with hardware revision 00000000
Bridging software.
X.25 software, Version 3.0.0.
SuperLAT software (copyright 1990 by Meridian Technology Corp).
TN3270 Emulation software.
1 Ethernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)
2 Serial network interface(s)
32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
16384K bytes of processor board System flash (Read ONLY)

Configuration register is 0x2102 
neri1#

----------


## qoska

Nese e ke tendin merr nje liber sic te kane thene me siper!

Nese e ke per pune merr nje liber dhe regjistrohu ne nje pune qe te dish se cpo ben!?

Gjithsesi konfigurimi i nje routeri nuk eshte nje teme per nje postim por mundesia e vetme e ndihmes qe do te mearresh, te pakten nga une, nese do te konfigurosh routerin per nje rrjet specifik dhe me kerkesa te parashtruara.

Me te mira.

----------


## Alket123

[quote]instalimit te operatoreve te # nuk e di nese keni ndonje ide se ku ndodhen?

perdorues te routerit?
operatoret duhet te authenticate  me passwords qe ruhen ne radius srv, tacacs srv, ose local users ne router.

radius dhe tacacs nuk i kam perdorur, vetem emrat i di.


"aaa on ose aaa new-model"
per cisco 2500 qe eshte "i vjeter" perdor "aaa new-model"



```
service password-encryption
!
aaa new-model
!
username une1 password 0 fjalekalim
username une2 password 0 fjalekalim
!
!
aaa authentication login telnet-group local
!
!
line vty 0 5
login authentication telnet-group


nqs do perdoresh ssh per telnet-group

ip domain name forumi.com
crypto key generate rsa
do te pyesi sa bits

line vty 0 5
transport input ssh
```


per routers e rinj



```
service password-encryption
!
username "admin" password encrypted "363f9e0205eaa5e247dda81decec5e91b7ef"
username "une1" password encrypted "151f39aca9f8e236037664b384e0a21588ac"
!
!
aaa on
!
!
aaa authentication login LoginUseLocalUsers local
aaa authentication login LoginUseLinePass line
!
aaa authentication enable default enable
```


============================
User Access Verification

Username: une1
Password:
hbo-router>




> Nese e ke tendin merr nje liber sic te kane thene me siper!


qoska ketij i duhet te pyese tek forumi i piraterise pe libra cisco

----------


## i fundit

ok
flm per gjithcka

----------


## i fundit

Nese keni mundesine te me ndihmoni per nje kod konfigurimi te nje IVR (interactive voice response) per kompanine.
KAM RUTER CISCO 7500,NESE KENI MUNDESI TE ME JEPNI NJE IDE.
ME RESPEKTE I FUNDIT.

----------


## i fundit

dhe nje per qosken dhe alket123
Kam nje detyre reale  ne nje kompani.Qe te konfiguroj nje IVR ( interactive voice response") ne nje ruter 7500.Pra behet fjale qe te futet nje teknologji me e avancuar ne rrjetin e brendshem telefonik(me sekretari,call waiting,etc) porse nuk po  mundem te gjej gjekundi ndonje ide specifike per kete.Nese keni ndonje jeni te mirepritur ,biles shume.
tung

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk jam ndonje gjeni ne CISCO systems megjithese di si te hy te dal e ndonje budallallik te vogel po me pak research gjen cte duash. Configurimi i IVR behet specifik per sistemin qe ti ke kshu qe asnje nuk do te te dale me nje zgjidhje te problemit tend. 

shko Ketu edhe shkarko handbook ne PDF per kete pune

Ardi

----------


## Alket123

> dhe nje per qosken dhe alket123
> Kam nje detyre reale ne nje kompani.Qe te konfiguroj nje IVR ( interactive voice response") ne nje ruter 7500.Pra behet fjale qe te futet nje teknologji me e avancuar ne rrjetin e brendshem telefonik(me sekretari,call waiting,etc) porse nuk po mundem te gjej gjekundi ndonje ide specifike per kete.Nese keni ndonje jeni te mirepritur ,biles shume.
> tung


aha, prandaj kerkove me perpara authentification te users ti.

thashe per cfare i do users per router ky.



ajo qe kerkon ti IVR eshte voicexml ip telephony internal pbx or hosted pbx, une punoj ne nje kompani te vogel telecomi dhe nuk ja kemi arritur deri ne ate faze.


duhet te kesh ndonje support, dikush duhet te japi disa "tickle" tcl router shell scripts, disa cli komanda+audio+binary files, per pots. pots eshte =plain old telephone service

me cfare shteti jeton ti?


"aaa authentication login h323 radius"
radius ose local nese ke nje office te vogel

http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...voip.htm#35701

----------


## i fundit

ok alket, une jam ne shqiperi daje,ndaj jemi kaq mbrapa....
Flitet per kompani te avancuara pamvaresisht se jemi  ne shqiperi.

flm per te gjitha.

----------


## i fundit

jam ne shqiperi lool.

flm per te gjitha

----------


## qoska

Mos me thuaj qe je ndonje kompani e re nga keta me karta per "call-service" ?!

----------


## Alket123

> ok alket, une jam ne shqiperi daje,ndaj jemi kaq mbrapa....
> Flitet per kompani te avancuara pamvaresisht se jemi ne shqiperi.
> 
> flm per te gjitha.


hmmm ne shqiper state-of-the-art ip telephony. pergezime




> Mos me thuaj qe je ndonje kompani e re nga keta me karta per "call-service" ?!


hmmm mbase por biznesi duhet te jete zene me kohe ne shqiperi.

ky permendi fjalen "sekretari". mundet nje psh. kryeministria,ndonje kompani e re e madhe kerkon sistem telefoni te brendshem me extensions/voicemail/vifeo conferencin. psh extension 120 zyra e doktor berishes, extension 121 sekretari i berishes.

----------


## i fundit

ore po sa shume e vrisni mendjen saqe kaloni dhe caqet normale,po ska lidhje fare me ate qe thoni me siper,eshte kompani thuajse nga me te vjetrat dhe une jam ne test tani me kuptoni dhe "fillimi i mire eshte gjysma e punes" thot populli,nuk eshte shteterore as call center eshte nje tjeter teper e rregullt dhe them se mjafton,pastaj ju ndihmen e keni me ndonje kusht?
dhe sikur te jete ajo qe thoni (qe s'eshte) ndihma jepet apojo?

me nderime i fundit

----------

